# medassurant (field based)



## sherryjean27 (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone worked in the field with medassurant? The website says they pay for gas mileage and the minimum hours worked must be 24 hours. That is kind of what I am looking for. I know I wouldn't want to do it 40 hours per week. Can anyone tell me how this position is.     Thanks a bunch!


----------

